# EIT with a Master's Degree? (no bachelor's)



## CrookedAndy (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a bachelor's degree in Architecture and a master's in Civil Engineering (ABET-accredited). I passed the FE a year ago (while I was still enrolled in school) but I have read that one must have a 4-year degree in order to become officially certified. My master's degree is certainly not a 4-year degree, as that term normally refers to a bachelor's degree.

I graduated in May, but am uncertain if I can become EIT-certified without a bachelor's degree. Any answers/advice out there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## picusld (Jun 28, 2011)

CrookedAndy said:


> I have a bachelor's degree in Architecture and a master's in Civil Engineering (ABET-accredited). I passed the FE a year ago (while I was still enrolled in school) but I have read that one must have a 4-year degree in order to become officially certified. My master's degree is certainly not a 4-year degree, as that term normally refers to a bachelor's degree.
> I graduated in May, but am uncertain if I can become EIT-certified without a bachelor's degree. Any answers/advice out there?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


depends on your state.

Short answer is with out experience, probably no.


----------



## ENVEguy (Jun 28, 2011)

Which state are you in?

Are you sure that your Master degree was ABET? Last time I checked most of the master degree programs offered are not ABET...just because the BS at the school is accredited does not mean the MS is. (There are a few MS programs out there that are specifically accredited though...)


----------



## CrookedAndy (Jun 28, 2011)

ENVEguy said:


> Which state are you in?Are you sure that your Master degree was ABET? Last time I checked most of the master degree programs offered are not ABET...just because the BS at the school is accredited does not mean the MS is. (There are a few MS programs out there that are specifically accredited though...)


I am currently in South Carolina, and I have a Master of Civil Engineering degree from NC State. After further research, NCState does *not *have an accredited graduate program, though its undergraduate engineering programs certainly are accredited.

In order to matriculate into the graduate program, I had to take an extensive list of undergraduate engineering courses at NCState. I had to pass the same engineering curriculum as undergraduate students, minus the general electives/humanities requirements that are required for a proper undergraduate degree.

I repeat: I have already passed the FE. After completing 4 years of experience under a PE, will I be able to take the PE and obtain official licensure?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 29, 2011)

Look at SC State law starting at 40-22-5, or call the engineering board.


----------

